# Article: Won't You Break Your Hand?



## lklawson (Jan 17, 2009)

Keith Myers has granted me permission to republish his article, "Won't You Break Your Hand" originally published on his, now defunct, website.

http://cbd.atspace.com/articles.html

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Brian King (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the article I found it interesting. For some reason I could not get the link to work but was able to find the article by going to your web site. Nice web site by the way.

Thanks again
Regards
Brian King


----------



## exile (Jan 17, 2009)

Brian said:


> Thanks for posting the article I found it interesting. For some reason I could not get the link to work but was able to find the article by going to your web site. Nice web site by the way.
> 
> Thanks again
> Regards
> Brian King



It looks like clicking the link throws in an extra http:// string, so you get a sequence of two of them, which is bad hyperlink syntax. If you delete one of those strings and hit 'return', it _will_ connect you. Weird, though, that it does that, eh?


----------



## lklawson (Jan 17, 2009)

exile said:


> It looks like clicking the link throws in an extra http:// string, so you get a sequence of two of them, which is bad hyperlink syntax. If you delete one of those strings and hit 'return', it _will_ connect you. Weird, though, that it does that, eh?


Yeah, malformed link.  Doubtless my fault when I was writing the original post.  I made the mistake of clicking the link button and quickly pasting in the link.  Probably didn't select out the original http:// and got two of them for my haste.

I'd edit it right but the edit time limit appears to have passed.  Sorry.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## exile (Jan 17, 2009)

lklawson said:


> Yeah, malformed link.  Doubtless my fault when I was writing the original post.  I made the mistake of clicking the link button and quickly pasting in the link.  Probably didn't select out the original http:// and got two of them for my haste.
> 
> I'd edit it right but the edit time limit appears to have passed.  Sorry.
> 
> ...



No problemois fixed!


----------



## Brian King (Jan 17, 2009)

> "It looks like clicking the link throws in an extra http:// string, so you get a sequence of two of them, which is bad hyperlink syntax. If you delete one of those strings and hit 'return', it _will_ connect you. Weird, though, that it does that, eh?"


 
pphft, naw what IS weird is that I understood some of that LOL

Brian King


----------

